# missing boot entries with UEFI

## bleedingsamurai

I went through the process of installing Gentoo on a machine which uses UEFI, followed the Gentoo Wiki on GRUB2 setup with EFI. Now I find myself with no other boot options except for GRUB2, everything else is missing including things like my firmware setup menu, even the optical disk drive. Fortunately I can still boot into the Gentoo system I installed. But is there any way to get back the ability to boot off of other devices or into firmware setup?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you give us more info about your box ?

Is this a desktop box or a laptop ?

Also, if it's a desktop, which is your motherboard ?

----------

## bleedingsamurai

It is a Lenovo U310, a laptop.

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe there's a hidden partition that contains all the stuff from Lenovo ?

----------

## WorBlux

 *bleedingsamurai wrote:*   

> It is a Lenovo U310, a laptop.

 

If you can access the setup menu or boot-time menu, the old entries should still be there.

rEFInd is also an option.

----------

## Xytovl

As you should have efibootmgr installer, what is its output ?

I suspect entries not to be part of boot order, my laptop does not display entries in that case. You will have to manually add them with the -o command

----------

## bleedingsamurai

There isn't a hidden partition with Lenovo stuff though I did find an EFI recovery tool on Lenovo Support's website. I'll need to create a Windows PE disk to run it.

The setup menu is also missing.

efibootmgr's output is, absolutely nothing.

My question is, how do I figure out what hexadecimal values represent my different boot options? Short of nuking it with the recovery tool from Lenovo and logging all this stuff and then going back and "announcing" GRUB 2

I also took the machine apart and removed all drives from it, and then powered it on, the system still boots to EFI so fortunately I didn't do as much damage as I originally thought.

Also, sorry for taking so long to respond, life sort up caught up with me between work and school.

----------

